# How long before a Case Officer is assigned for 309 visa?



## TessaCat (Sep 9, 2013)

The Australian High Commission in London received my English partner's application on the 27th August, however we have not yet been assigned a Case Officer and I thought this happened relatively quickly (whereas everything beyond CO assignment takes ages). 

Wondering how long it normally takes?

Keen to hear latest experiences for others in similar circumstances

i.e. English partner, lived together 2+ years, Police Check incl. in original pack etc

Thanks!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi TessaCat,

Our application arrived in London and money was taken 13th August and we were assigned a CO last Friday 6th September.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TessaCat (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Lilies! Hopefully in the next 2 weeks we'll have a CO assigned. 
Best of luck with your visa.
TC.


----------



## robrixton (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi TessaCat,

Have you heard anything from the visa office yet? My application was received on the 3rd Sept and I'd really like to get an idea as to when I might hear something!

Lilies - when you say you were assigned a CO do you mean this was the date that the CO contacted you? If so, when they got in touch did they give you an indication when the visa would be granted?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Lilies (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Rob,

Yes, I had an e-mail with a PDF letter attached advising to complete my medicals and police checks (one for UK and one for Oz) after 3 months from date of lodgement. There was then a statement advising that the processing time is currently 8-9 months from date of lodgement. They class the date of lodgement as when the money was taken which is good.


----------



## Vshah (Sep 30, 2013)

I have applied for partner visa subclass 100/309 at New Delhi. 2 weeks after lodging the application, I got a email and phone call to get my medical by a case officer asking me to conduct a medical test and police checks. It has been more than 4 weeks since I have supplied them with those documents. Can anyone please tell me approx. how long it takes to get an outcome after supplying them medical and police check docs. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## robrixton (Sep 27, 2013)

Lilies said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Yes, I had an e-mail with a PDF letter attached advising to complete my medicals and police checks (one for UK and one for Oz) after 3 months from date of lodgement. There was then a statement advising that the processing time is currently 8-9 months from date of lodgement. They class the date of lodgement as when the money was taken which is good.


Thanks Lilies, its good to get an idea of how long everything takes. Good luck with your application. Rob


----------



## Lilies (Sep 9, 2013)

Good luck to you too!!
Vshah, I'm sorry I can't help as I understand each embassy has different processing times & ways of working. 

Cheers,
Lilies


----------

